# Springfield handgun review



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm very new to handguns and don't know much more than the names of the major vendors heard on TV and in movies, like Smith and Wesson or Ruger. My wife and I went shopping for handguns this weekend, and found some Springfield pistols that we liked. I've never heard of Springfield, and would like to get some input from anyone that knows about them. Specifically, we were looking at the 40 and 45 caliber handguns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Springfield makes some decent guns, I'm assuming that you are referring to their XD line of pistols, they are foreign made in Croatia and imported to the US. Early on they had some finish issues but that was a number of years ago. Their price has increased over the years but they've maintained a decent following despite lack of widespread adoption by Law Enforcement Agencies etc. There are very few departments that issue the XD/ XDM line of pistols but it should be noted that the FBI selected their line of Custom Shop Professional 1911s for use in their tactical units.

The current Springfield Armory is not the original Springfield Armory located in Mass., the rights to the name were purchased in the 70's, so if you see and ad that says "The oldest name in American firearms" that's all it is, the name, not the present company. Some people don't know this and get bent out of shape when the find out that they've been "lied to".

As for their line of 1911s, the slides and frames come form Brazil, pending on how much assembly/fitting/finishing is done in the US vs. Brazil there serial number will have a different prefix. They are all "made in the USA" with parts from Brazil, despite that they make one heck of a 1911 and in their price tier(s) they are hard to beat in any form.

Springfield also makes M1A rifles that have a cult following as well.

The company has a very good limited lifetime guarantee and a fantastic reputation for good customer service.

I currently one two products from Springfield, an XDM-9 and an older "Loaded" 1911 and have been very happy with them and would not hesitate to either purchase from them again or recommend them to others.

Now all that being said, they aren't the only game in town with those traits.

The XD/XDM line is nice series of pistols, but aftermarket parts support is lower than that of other makes/models of firearms but it is getting better as their popularity grows. The XD/XDM line feature manual safeties in the form of a grip safety on all models and some select models with an additional thumb safety. You will either like these features or hate them. If you're not sure what side of the fence you're on regarding them, think long and hard about it before you make a purchase.

Hope this helps, if you have any more questions feel free to ask.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kincaid (Feb 27, 2011)

That did help a lot, thanks for the all the info. My wife bought the Springfield XDM 9mm, and she loves it. Very accurate for our shooting (neither of us are very good yet), and we ran through several boxes of rounds without a single misfeed. It was easy to strip and clean as well.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I own 2 springfield Armory Products.
1. 1911 Trophy Match .45- It's near the upper end of the Springfield product line. It's a fine weapon. Well made, accurate & reliable. (It was the best Father's day gift ever.) 
2. XD40SC- I bought it on impulse. I was looking for a Semi auto carry gun. I figured "My other Springfield product turned out to be good, what the heck." This turned out well. It's a very good weapon at a very good price.

I would not hesitate to buy another gun from them. That said, they aren't "The Best at any Cost." But they are good gun at a reasonable cost. Always worth a look if they have something your looking for.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a Springer fan, have owned many through the years. I saw in your other thread you asked about 1911s so I'll post pix of my Springer 1911s:


----------



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

The fact that Springfield has the best customer service and an unbelievable custom shop should be mentioned as well.

Their guns are on par with most other top companies. It just becomes a personal preference after that. I would not hesitate to buy an XD, XDM, or any of their 1911s


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I like 'em. Not a fan of their XDs, whose popularity in USPSA and IDPA has been tanking over the last 3 years. They sit too high, they have a stinking grip safety, and their single action trigger is a long, mushy joke. Other than that they're okay...LOL.

1911s though, are good to go!

Dan


----------

